# Kaffeccinos Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Kaffeccinos a unique addition to the European Gourmet Coffee Café Culture experience has arrived in Newcastle. It brings together the relaxing ambience of similar coffee house concepts such as Starbucks, Costa and Café Nero with the added advantage of an extensive deli counter serving "made fresh" artisan breads sandwich & salad selection and hot food menu.

Kaffeccinos Gourmet Coffee Cafe Culture in Newcastle brings together the traditional values of excellent customer service whilst provid&#8230;

More...


----------

